# Hi, new to forum.



## themeebles (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi ,my name is Cambrise. I am new, although I've been lurking for a few weeks. I have 4 mice all from petco. 3Female 1male. Minnie, Zoey, Chloe, Romeo are their names. I hope to learn a lot from this forum and make some friends.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome,
Almost 100% sure you will love this forum!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## themeebles (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you. I feel very welcome.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

